# Some thoughts before the season...Record Projection



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

I think we kinda weighed in a couple months ago on how many wins the Lakers will finish with, but now we've gotten a good view of the team. 

We’re going to be pretty bad, most likely. But I like this team. Think it’s a good mix of youth and vets. Some good playmakers, some gunners and, finally, a good defensive anchor. Assuming we’re reasonably healthy, I’m guessing somewhere between 36-39 wins.

This season has to be about developing our young studs, and this will most likely cost us some close games early on. I had a little more confidence before the last game in terms of our will to compete, but we also got thrashed by the champs, who were on fire btw. We have to be patient. Think we’ll be much better in the second half of the season, particularly D’Angelo.

Aside from the obvious health concerns, one of my biggest concerns going in is how well D’Angelo and JC can play together. D’Angelo looked okay with being the playmaker early on while JC has been ultra aggressive most pre-season. But D-Lo has looked for his shot more recently and he just seems lost on how to balance the two. Now again, he’s 19, so patience is key. But they’re going to have to figure out a good mix and just play and not worry who gets the credit for putting up points. A tough thing for young players trying to prove themselves. Particularly when one’s a 2nd overall pick and one’s playing for his big pay-day next summer.

Julius will be really, really good if he is able to knock down that 16-18 footer with any sort of consistency. He's always been a good rebounder, but he's even better than I thought in terms of technique. I think he might nab a triple double at some point this year, or at least get really close to it. 

No idea what to expect from Kobe. Sounds like he’ll be good to go for the season opener. Just hope he plays in 65 games and shoots > 42% from the field. I think he’ll still score in the mid 20’s with about 5 assists for the season, if he stays on the court.

How good (or bad) do you guys think we’ll be?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

anything north of 30 wins will be a surprise - I just hope the kids get PT and a chance to develop


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Lucky to win 30. I expected maybe 40 but after seeing Russell struggle it seems impossible.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I say about 32 wins. Unfortunately, that will probably be enough for BS to keep his job.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

here's an important question for someone so insistent on firing Scott: who are you going to replace him with?


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

ceejaynj said:


> I say about 32 wins. Unfortunately, that will probably be enough for BS to keep his job.


I'm not trying to antagonize, but how many wins would be enough for _you_ to think he should keep his job?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

+40 wins this year.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Just for fun....38 wins

Hibbert is going to be a pleasant surprise...maybe even All-Star caliber if there was still a "Center" position to vote for. (no he wont actually be an all-star)

Randle Im VERY excited to see progress and think he can become very good very fast....but will still struggle at times

Lou and Nick- could possibly shoot us back into some games

Kobe will be a shell of himself but I think he will still be a benifit

Huertas is going to get league wide love...This guy is going to keep us in games

Russell....Im getting nothing but bad vibes...He says all the right things but plays like shit....I swear he has been so average/below average that him "tuning it around" would still just be mediocre play. WTF DID MITCH SEE IN HIM BECAUSE IM DYING TO SEE IT TOO!!! IN MITCH I TRUST, BUT AGGGGHHH!!!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

More on Russell.....this isnt some 19yo Center who is still growing into his body, learning how to use leverage, and getting used to their large stature......

This is different than Bynum pretty much riding the bench for the first few years as the 10th pick....Bynum was a project, an amazing project but a project....A PG dominates NBA games and runs teams....I havent seen even a little bit of that from Russell in any Summer or preseason games...none....nothing....ziltch....nada.

I want to be wrong so bad....Mitch drafting him #2 makes my rational side believe in him....but my eyes say the Lakers fucked up their pick...his stupid ass hairstyles dont help any either


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

DaRizzle said:


> More on Russell.....this isnt some 19yo Center who is still growing into his body


what's the hardest position to learn and adapt to at the pro level? any guesses? (hint: it's not center)


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

e-monk said:


> what's the hardest position to learn and adapt to at the pro level? any guesses? (hint: it's not center)


Fair enough....Westbrook did 15/5/5 his rookie year. He was the 4th pick but nobody expected him to be the star he is.

Id be surprised if Russell manages 9/3/4.5....and I pray Im wrong...trust me, Im not rooting against him


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

DaRizzle said:


> More on Russell.....this isnt some 19yo Center who is still growing into his body, learning how to use leverage, and getting used to their large stature......
> 
> This is different than Bynum pretty much riding the bench for the first few years as the 10th pick....Bynum was a project, an amazing project but a project....A PG dominates NBA games and runs teams....I havent seen even a little bit of that from Russell in any Summer or preseason games...none....nothing....ziltch....nada.


Speaking of 19 year old centers, guess who's shooting a worse % than D-Lo this pre-season? Now, that's no knock on Ja, I think he'll be fine. But wasn't that our alternative? 

Oh, I forgot, Mudiay is the much better prospect as attested to by _NO_ lakers fans in June. Mudiay is blowing em away with 15 and 5. Are we missing something? Yes, in fact. Mudiay is actually shooting a worse percentage than D-Lo, played 12 more min per game, leads his team in FGA's by a wide margin and is also averaging 5 TO's to go along with those 5 assists. Maybe the difference in stats is a little misleading? Once again, no hate towards him. He looks like a steal at 7. 

Lastly, JC, at 22 years of age averaged a whopping 9 and 2 last year in pre-season. Finished the last half of the season averaging Westbrook's rookie year like numbers. 

Can you calm the hell down already?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

FiveThirtyEight has us pegged at 27 wins.

Assuming we have a few injuries and play the kids a lot, that sounds about right. But I'm a homer and 30 wins sounds so much better, so I'm going to go with that.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I put rizzle on ignore years ago, and to this day, it remains one of the best decisions I've made here


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Uncle Drew said:


> Speaking of 19 year old centers, guess who's shooting a worse % than D-Lo this pre-season? Now, that's no knock on Ja, I think he'll be fine. But wasn't that our alternative?
> 
> Oh, I forgot, Mudiay is the much better prospect as attested to by _NO_ lakers fans in June. Mudiay is blowing em away with 15 and 5. Are we missing something?


the other thing is that Mudiay's game is much more predicated on athletic burst than Russell's is - Russell's game is going to be cerebral and crafty and it will take time for him to get there, so yeah


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

But the fact remains Russell hasnt even looked like a top ten pick. He looks like a guy you grab at 15. Hope he turns it around, but so far it looks like a major bust. Clarkson was easier to tolerate because when he looked bad you could remind yurself that he was picked in the forties.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

DaRizzle said:


> Fair enough....Westbrook did 15/5/5 his rookie year. He was the 4th pick but nobody expected him to be the star he is.
> 
> Id be surprised if Russell manages 9/3/4.5....and I pray Im wrong...trust me, Im not rooting against him


Westbrook is an athletic prodigy - Clarkson profiles more like that, not Russell -also Westbrook had 2 seasons at UCLA and was a year older as a rook, also also Westbrook shot 41% from the field to get those 15ppg


meanwhile 2 time MVP Steve Nash rookie at age 22? 3ppg 2apg in 10 minutes a game and if Russell does average your numbers that's pretty much what 21 year old Deron Williams did in 29mpg as a rookie - and I'll take it


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> But the fact remains Russell hasnt even looked like a top ten pick. He looks like a guy you grab at 15. Hope he turns it around, but so far it looks like a major bust. Clarkson was easier to tolerate because when he looked bad you could remind yurself that he was picked in the forties.


Why are we intolerant of struggles from rookie point guards?


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Because he was the second pick, the highest team pick in over 30 years. This guy is supposed to be the franchise savior. He doesnt look like that type of player at all, aside from a few fancy passes here and then.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm predicting a 41-41 season at worst.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

JT said:


> I put rizzle on ignore years ago, and to this day, it remains one of the best decisions I've made here


lol, oh ok...who are you?
http://www.reactiongifs.com/r/lalalala.gif


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm still hoping for the best but I am not impressed with him when we drafted him and the he certainly hasn't done anything in summer league or preseason for me to change my mind. I certainly won't mind eating crow if he actually becomes a star. I'm just surprised others here are saying the same thing I've been saying, especially since it seemed like everyone was liking the pick when it happened.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> Why are we intolerant of struggles from rookie point guards?


Im not intolerant of rookie struggles at all. Im fully aware he is 19, and only played one year of college bball.....

IMO and experience watching NBA basketball over the years rookies/2nd year players who end up being all-stars show flashes of what they could become....a moment in a game, maybe a few moments....followed by screw ups and playing like crap.

I have not seen a single "wow' moment from Russell, not one. He did not have a single "wow" moment against summer league or preseason caliber opponents and its only going to get harder against real NBA rosters.

Im not a hater. I want to be wrong. I want to defend him and say "give him time to develop" like the majority of you are saying. Of course I know he will improve! But the ceiling that I thought was so high is getting lower and lower IMO.

I/we want the Lakers to hit home runs with all their picks. Deron Williams was a lower tier all star IMO...If Russell's peak was the same as Deron it would be acceptable, but a slight disappointment to me personally.

Step one: Beat Huertas in skill to become the starting PG, not just because the Lakers want to develop him.

I look forward to and hope I get a bunch of "I told you so's" during this season from all of you...let me be wrong...for once


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

The most perplexing thing about this is that people are making these assessments in October. Before a SINGLE regular season game. 

I keep seeing "so far" and "up to this point". We're at point zero. Like, have barely left the starting blocks. What is it you want to see? A dunk? A cross-over?


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Basel said:


> I'm predicting a 41-41 season at worst.


Atta boy.

So it looks like most people are in the low 30's. Some more optimistic. 

I sure hope we crack 35. It's going to be another really hard sell next summer if we aren't even within 10 wins of a play-off spot.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Uncle Drew said:


> The most perplexing thing about this is that people are making these assessments in October. Before a SINGLE regular season game.
> 
> I keep seeing "so far" and "up to this point". We're at point zero. Like, have barely left the starting blocks. What is it you want to see? A dunk? A cross-over?


Well yeah...we're on a Lakers bball forum....before the season starts. What are we gonna do? NOT predict the future?? 

Yes, a break ankle cross-over (I know not his style), an amazing pass, a very smart play....any of those things would help..... The best Ive seen of him so far Id describe as "decent".... "decent" is depressing for the 2nd pick in the draft


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

DaRizzle said:


> Yes, a break ankle cross-over (I know not his style), *an amazing pass, a very smart play*....any of those things would help..... The best Ive seen of him so far Id describe as "decent".... "decent" is depressing for the 2nd pick in the draft


Well if that will calm you down, I promise you it will happen very soon. 

He actually broke off Curry a little bit the other night, just missed the shot.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Record-wise, i'd say at about 35 wins. Still crappy, but it would mean a 14-game improvement from last year....

Regarding DRussell, the only thing that worries me some is his shot. 
Yes, we knew going in he wasn't the athletic-blow-by-his-defender kind of player. What made him special in College was his hability to hit shots from all over the court. 
So far, that hasn't translated to pro ball. But yeah, it's still waaaay too early to start bitting our colective nails.

I just hope health (mainly regarding Kobe) won't be an issue this year, cause a Russell/Clarkson/Kobe/Randle/Hibbert starting 5 with Lou, Swaggy, Marcelinho, Nance and Black coming from the bench sure seems like an exciting squad to watch on court.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

MojoPin said:


> But the fact remains Russell hasnt even looked like a top ten pick. He looks like a guy you *grab at 15*.


Are there really 14 guys from last year's draft you would rather have than D'Lo? I mean, I could make some arguments for a couple of guys but its like a handful at most.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Youre taking my post too literally. All im saying is his performance thus far has been more represenative of a late lottery pick.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

PauloCatarino said:


> Regarding DRussell, the only thing that worries me some is his shot.
> Yes, we knew going in he wasn't the athletic-blow-by-his-defender kind of player. What made him special in College was his hability to hit shots from all over the court.
> So far, that hasn't translated to pro ball. But yeah, it's still waaaay too early to start bitting our colective nails.


Legit concern. I've talked at length about his so-so foot work. But I think he's just a little lost right now, which has hindered his confidence. His over-confidence (and green light from Thad Matta) was one of his biggest strengths in college. When he gets his feet underneath him and steps in with confidence, shot looks pure. 

1:14 here
https://youtu.be/qUh-1vXe5qE

1:24 here
https://youtu.be/O9W-ONJFjp4


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

No stats of any player matter for that Israeli game. Besides those were all basic passes ANY NBA player should be able to make.

That 2nd video....yay...he made a three pointer

Not trying to be a dick....just sayin


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

DaRizzle said:


> That 2nd video....yay...he made a three pointer
> 
> Not trying to be a dick....just sayin


Dude, look at what me and Paulo were discussing. His jumper. That's it. I pointed out two examples of how it looks when his feet are set and noted his struggles otherwise. I wasn't sharing those 'highlight' reels.

Try harder not to be a dick, yeah?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Uncle Drew said:


> Dude, look at what me and Paulo were discussing. His jumper. That's it. I pointed out two examples of how it looks when his feet are set and noted his struggles otherwise. I wasn't sharing those 'highlight' reels.
> 
> Try harder not to be a dick, yeah?


My bad, i misinterpreted why you posted those. 

I'm HONESTLY not trying to be a dick. You have had very valid counter-arguments to what I have said in this thread and sincerley hope yopu are correct and Im wrong on all points you have made. 

Rock on


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> I look forward to and hope I get a bunch of "I told you so's" during this season from all of you...let me be wrong...for once


Didn't you want us to fire Mike Brown for D'antoni because it would cure all our problems?

You and @MojoPin both think Russell will be a bust. Whats the correlation between fans labeling 19 year old busts BEFORE THEY PLAY A GAME along with wanting the coach fired whenever the team struggles?

Oh wait, I know


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

nothing here? a couple decent 'no looks' at least


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> Didn't you want us to fire Mike Brown for D'antoni because it would cure all our problems?


No Im NOT AT ALL saying Russell is the "B" word. Never have I said that, not once. I dont need to rehash all Ive said but I can summarize it with the word "concerned".

Yes I wanted Mike Brown out. I still feel the same regardless of talent on the Lakers then or now. I never said it would "cure all our problems"....cmon

Yes, Im ashamed, I talked myself into think Pringles would do a good job. Hell you didnt mention it but Ill admit it....I thought with THAT PARTICULAR TEAM (Nash, Dwight, Kobe)Pringles might have been a better choice than Phil coming back. While Pringles had to deal with a injury plagued team it was still clear he was not the right choice. 

The sky is not falling because I think our pick is less than impressive...Im just....giving an opinion maaaaaaan.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I wish we could all agree that it was bullshit that PJ was ever coming back as a full time coach, he wasnt - and that hangs over a lot of this conversation about his 'replacements' (you could have had PJ but instead you... nope, wrong) - PJ wanted the deal he got with the Knicks (and btw right now he's shitting the bed with the Knicks)


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Question anyone can answer:

Who had better looking passes/assists during the pre-season...Huertas or Russell?

Im gonna say Huertas by a lot. Yes he has played proball for a long time and has plenty more experience...BUT....all this talk about Russell having "court vision you just cant teach"...well I would think that would translate immediatly to the NBA even if he does have plenty to learn.

CAN A MOFO BE ALLOWED TO BE CONCERNED ABOUT THE TEAM HE LOVES?!? SHEESH!!!


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I wasn't aware stating objective facts is being a "chicken little". D'Angelo has struggled - FACT. He hasn't looked like a #2 pick yet - FACT. He hasn't looked like a franchise player - FACT. 

And please get a new shtick instead of posting that same coach garbage day in and day out. Firing Mike Brown WAS the solution; unfortunately Jimmy Boy fucked everything up after it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

e-monk said:


> I wish we could all agree that it was bullshit that PJ was ever coming back as a full time coach, he wasnt - PJ wanted the deal he got with the Knicks (and btw right now he's shitting the bed with the Knicks)


Thanks for reminding me...the wishy/washy feel that PJ gave about coming back played into my opinion that Pringles was better at the time....who knows if Phil would have done better with the attitude had at the time but its clear Pringles was the wrong choice


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I think that's a problem with people - oh you could have had the best coach of all time and instead you took whoever - no you couldn't have had that dude - you could have given him the keys to the kingdom and let him run everything (which in retrospect looks like a bad idea), you could have had some stupid ad hoc no away games special limitations thing but no that wasn't the real Phil Jackson you were going to get even if he did say yes


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> I wasn't aware stating objective facts is being a "chicken little". D'Angelo has struggled - FACT. He hasn't looked like a #2 pick yet - FACT. He hasn't looked like a franchise player - FACT.


Those maybe "objective facts" but you are taking them to mean more than they do, which makes you the chicken little. Especially considering you already stated league pass is rip off so we know you aren't even watching the games.

Judging a 19 year olds long term future based on box scores of EXHIBITION games you didn't watch is especially dumb.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Question anyone can answer:
> 
> Who had better looking passes/assists during the pre-season...Huertas or Russell?
> 
> Im gonna say Huertas by a lot. Yes he has played proball for a long time and has plenty more experience...BUT....


You didn't have to say a but... read what you just wrote jesus... a guy with 15 years experieince of pro basketball and several olympic games compared to a 19 year old.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

DaRizzle, again, the larger point isn't who's wrong and who's right, it's the fact that neither of us can be right about shit if we're basing it off of 100 minutes of pre-season play. 

I expect DLo to struggle early. I expect the game to slow down for him in a couple months. Then I hope Byron really gives him the keys to the offense and we'll really see what he can do. The only legit concerns I see are how he meshes with JC and (as Paulo eluded to) his inconsistent shooting which is not characteristic of him. 

But the court vision isn't hype. He was arguably the best passer college basketball had seen in 5 years. And he won the the Jerry West award for the best _shooting_ guard in the country. 

You're entitled to your opinion, it's just crazy short-sighted to gauge a 19 year old player's potential soooo early. Just root for him man, watch him grow. Something tells me I won't have to tell you "I told you so", you'll know.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Youre right...neither of us can know at this point.

Of course Im gonna root for him. Im EXCITED to watch this team grow. Im fine with losing games as long as there is progress.

I also like going on this forum and predicting the future for the Lakers. We are all here because we enjoy it. I enjoy going out on a limb and predicting...especially before the season starts. I know there will be plenty of times when Im wrong(insert joke here) but I still do it.

Im not a chicken little (lol), the sky is not falling. I enjoy the Lakers good or bad.

I hope D'Angelo kills it...probably bust out a 20/10 game within the first 5 games and shut me up real quick


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Youre right...neither of us can know at this point.
> 
> Of course Im gonna root for him. Im EXCITED to watch this team grow. Im fine with losing games as long as there is progress.
> 
> ...


Don't think it'll happen. This will probably be a long year for d'angelo. Just hope I don't read a bunch of posts about how we should trade him all year long.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> Just hope I don't read a bunch of posts about how we should trade him all year long.




Wait...who can we get for him???












KIDDING!!!!
:drums:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> This will probably be a long year for d'angelo.



WAIT....How are you allowed to say this after giving me grief about me essentially saying the same thing?!?!


Now I want to go look at past top 3 or top 5 picks. I want to see how much struggles players who became eventual all stars had in their first year or two. Just curious.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Russell taking time to develop is not the same thing as being a bust - was Steve Nash a bust? he wasn't a regular starter until his 3rd season and at that point he was 5 years older than D'Angelo is now - I know we don't want to (and cant) wait that long but give the guy a little time at least


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

FWIW- Rookie season stats of these guys

Brandon Roy: 35min 16.8/4.4R/4.0A/46%FG

Adam Morrison: 29.8min 11.8/2.9R/2.1A/37%FG

Deron Williams 29min 10.8/2.4R/4.5A/42%FG

Chris Paul 36min 16.1/5.1R/7.8A/ 43%FG

Raymond Felton 30min 11.9/3.3R/5.6A 39%FG

Ben Gordon 24.4min 15.1/2.6R/2.0A/41%FG

Jay Williams 26min 9.5/2.6R/4.7A/ 40%FG

Devin Harris 15.4min 5.7/1.3R/2.2A/ 42%FG

Kevin Durant 34.6min 20.3/4.4R/2.4A 43%FG

Mike Conley 26min 9.4/2.6R/4.2A/42%FG

Derrick Rose 37min 16.8/3.9R/6.3A 47.5%FG

OJ Mayo 38min 18.5/3.8R/3.2A/44%FG

Tyreke Evans 37min 20.1/5.3R/5.8A/ 46%FG


Again...I have never ever said the "B" word about him.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

and I see no reason (aside from mpg) why he wont hit at least 10-3-5 which from your list seems pretty normal for young promising PGs (all of whom on that list were older and had more college experience going in btw) - his preseason stat averages in 5 games: 7ppg 2rpg 3apg in only 17 mpg - give him 25-30 minutes a game and he will absolutely get you those numbers if that's what you're worrying about


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I think that list shows that future all-stars dont struggle much their rookie years. They obviously get better but they were not "struggling" at all their first year.

It tells me you can USUALLY get a good indicator on someones ability and what they will become based off rookie year stats.

Adam Morrison- A "sharpshooter" who couldnt shoot...lol...just reminiscing


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Deron William and Mike Conley both roughly 10-2-4 shooting 42% - both older than Russell at the time, both eventually excellent players

some of the others listed not PGs, others listed more reliant on athleticism therefore easier transition so in either case not apt comparisons - all those listed older and in most cases had more college experience


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

This has to stop. We're now looking for evidence to support a point of view when in fact the stats show that NEITHER side can be right. Player development just varies. 

Look at last year's all-star squad. Irving and Wall hit the ground sprinting and looked like stars at age 19-20. Does this prove your point? Well, no, because Curry and Lillard weren't even playing for major Division 1 _College_ teams when they were 19, let alone showing NBA All-star potential. 

CP3 and Westbrook looked great as rookies after a couple years of college. Yet Lowry and Teague didn't even solidify themselves as starters until what, year 3? And that's after multiple years of college ball. 

Let's just stop and pretend we're on the same side here. Fresh start tonight.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

...and I would be bummed if DLo career ceiling was Lowry and Teauge.....both high end starters...but nothing that special when it comes to the NBA. That would be a bummer IMO for a highly regarded #2 pick. Great career, but not #2 worthy.

About Steph and Lillard...yeah they didnt play Div 1...but when they got to the NBA they IMMEDIATELY showed they were worthy and excelled....which is my whole point


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Career Ceiling? I'm not even sure Lowry has reached HIS ceiling and he averaged 18, 7 and 5 on a play-off team. 

I'm done with this, man. Let's just enjoy the season.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Uncle Drew said:


> I'm not trying to antagonize, but how many wins would be enough for _you_ to think he should keep his job?


It really is not so much a number. It's about his coaching decisions that we all have questioned at one time or another. He preaches defense, but we have not improved even the slightest bit defensively. His style of Princeton offense isn't complimentary to our players strengths. Furthermore, we have seen him play players out of position a lot (e.g. Ryan Kelly last year). An argument can be made that he did this because of injuries. Another example of this is tonight's game against the Wolves. BS wants Jordan Clarkson to handle the ball more often than DRuss ... our starting and developing PG. So tonight DRuss will be a SG. Really??? We all know that the Lakers will not contend for a few years. Our young core players need time to develop and grow. However, BS insists on giving more minutes to our veteran "band-aid" players in the hopes of ... who knows. I really think that BS is over-rated as a head coach. Don't get me wrong, I loved BS as a player, and I like him off the court. However, he is in over his head and only head coach because of his legacy ties to the Lakers. Anyone else with 437-582 (.429%) career coaching record would not have been hired to turn around a team like the Lakers. Those are my personal reasons for wanting him replaced. However, everyone deserves a second chance. This team has much more talent than last year's debacle. This will be the year to see if BS can take advantage of it or not. If not, he will be gone IMO.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> I think that list shows that future all-stars dont struggle much their rookie years. They obviously get better but they were not "struggling" at all their first year.
> 
> It tells me you can USUALLY get a good indicator on someones ability and what they will become based off rookie year stats.
> 
> Adam Morrison- A "sharpshooter" who couldnt shoot...lol...just reminiscing


That list doesn't prove shit. You listed 15 players in a league thats had 15,000.

Now is this where I list (again for the 50x time) the list of all-star PGs with bad rookie years? Ok.

Baron Davis, Steve Nash, Deron Williams, Mike Conley, Terrell Brandon, Kevin Johnson.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> That list doesn't prove shit. You listed 15 players in a league thats had 15,000.
> 
> Now is this where I list (again for the 50x time) the list of all-star PGs with bad rookie years? Ok.
> 
> Baron Davis, Steve Nash, Deron Williams, Mike Conley, Terrell Brandon, Kevin Johnson.


This post isnt about DLo, just the players you mentioned.

I looked at the stats of all those players. Based on the *playing time they were given* I would disagree with you and say their stats were average/Good for their rookie year. I certainly wouldnt say they were bad.

Some of those players you mentioned were in different situations. Some of them werent as highly regarded and for the most part rode the pine their rookie years...Once given a chance they showed what they could do.

I disagree with your examples


----------

